# ORT - Galveston - $80,000 Prizes/Payouts



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

Oakley Redfish Tour - Galveston Open

June 29th.

First 50 teams receive $600 in prizes for their $500 entry. Oakley Polarized Pit Bulls and Wright McGill custom rod for both team members. That's $30,000 in prizes before anyone puts a line in the water.

We have 40 teams pre-registered so if you want the Oakley and WM items you'll need to register online asap.

*Based on early registration the total payback for the event $49,000 is now guaranteed. *

We will also have some great prize giveaways on Friday at the Captains Meeting.

All rules and info are at www.oakleyredfish.com


----------



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

We are at 44 teams as of today. The product/rod promo ends at 50 teams. We are NOT limiting the field to 50, that's just where the promo items stop.

You may enter online at www.oakleyredfish.com. If the glasses and the rods are important to you, then you need to knock out your entry quickly.

Thanks


----------



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

As of June 3rd we have reached the 50 team mark. The Oakley optics and Wright McGill rod promo is over, however we are still taking entries. This event will NOT be limited in terms of teams.

Online registration remains open and a late onsite registration will be held Friday June 28th at Bass Pro Shops in Pearland. Check our website for all details at www.oakleyredfish.com

Over $80,000 in prizes and payouts are now guaranteed! Come join us!


----------



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

One week! Late registration will be held Friday evening at Bass Pro in Pearland from 5-6pm and the Captains Meeting will be immediately thereafter.

All info at www.oakleyredfish.com

Come join us!


----------



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

We are currently at 58 teams. Onsite late registration is tomorrow from 5-6pm at BPS in Pearland. Dinner & Captains Meeting immediately thereafter.


----------



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who came out. Results are up on website.


----------

